# quantum smoke



## Tightline79 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone use or have any review on these? Wanting to upgrade in next few weeks and I really like the balance and feel of these reels.


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

*Quantum Smoke*

I bought the Smoke inshore a couple of months ago and am very happy with it. Casts a mile and is as smooth as any reel I have had.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I hate to say this on a Shimano forum, but I like my Quantum reels better than my Curados. They are however, harder to clean in full tear down.


----------



## Tightline79 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I'm gonna get one . Cabales guy said they are having a sale that starts Wednesdays and they are 10% off .


----------

